# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Student in nood

## sjakodemus

Beste dames en heren van het forum, 
Mijn naam is Sjaak van der Veen, op het moment studeer ik Commerciële Economie in Alkmaar. Voor deze studie ben ik bezig met een project over de supplementenmarkt en gebruik in Nederland. Dit is een erg moeilijke markt om te onderzoeken, omdat veel bedrijven graag hun geheimen voor zichzelf houden. Toch wil ik graag mijn onderzoek doorzetten en ik hoop dat jullie mij daarbij zouden willen helpen. 
Ik heb een enquête gemaakt, waarin gevraagd wordt welke supplementen u gebruikt en waarom, waar u ze koopt en waarom hier. Ik wil graag onderzoeken waarom u supplementen, zoals vitaminen, mineralen, kruiden gebruikt en hoe u op het idee bent gekomen om deze aan te schaffen. 

U zou mij heel erg helpen als u deze enquête voor mij in zou kunnen vullen, de geschatte tijd is ongeveer 3 minuten en u bent daarna tot niks verplicht. 

Ik zou u graag ontzettend willen bedanken voor de moeite en alle hulp, het betekent veel voor mij.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Sjaak van der Veen.

De enquête is hier te vinden: http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=293913

----------


## sietske763

Hallo Sjaak,
heb de enquette ingevuld,
haha je bent aan t goede adres.....ik leef van suplementen....
alleen jammer dat er per vraag maar 1 antwoord mogelijk is....had meerdere antwoorden die ik helaas niet heb kunnen aanvinken.

succes verder met je onderzoek!!

gr
Sietske763

----------


## sjakodemus

Het sietske, 

Hartstikke bedankt voor het invullen, ja ik had ook graag meerdere antwoorden willen doen, maar ik moet rekening houden dat ik het straks in een een statistisch programma moet invullen, dat is met meerdere antwoorden echt een monniken werk, helaas heb ik door de druk van school hier geen gelegenheid voor. Ik hoop dat ik later in een positie kom dat ik verder onderzoek kan doen. Nogmaals hartstikke bedankt

----------


## sietske763

heel graag gedaan.......en als er nog eens wat komt, doe ik weer mee.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb hem ook ingevuld hoor en veel succes verder, hopelijk komen er genoeg antwoorden!

----------

